# A little blue Emperor



## gerryr (Jul 25, 2006)

This might be the first post of a Jr. Emperor.  I got my kits from the group buy late last week, my Beall collet chuck on Friday and the collets today.  I was waiting on the collet chuck to do this.  Lapis Lazuli Tru Stone from CSUSA, beautiful stuff with lots of gold veining.  Once I figure out how to get the nib apart, I have a 14K nib from Anthony that goes on this and a Schmidt converter.  I will have this for sale at a show in a couple of weeks, a college town and the school colors are blue and gold.







Comments welcome


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, Gerry, that's pretty![^]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice Gerry!!!


----------



## Dario (Jul 25, 2006)

Wonderful pen Gerry!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 25, 2006)

Fine looking pen Gerry, looks like you got a good blank to work with.
Good luck at the show.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are lovely kits, brilliant work on the pen![]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, wow, and wow!  Beautiful work, Gerry.


----------



## jscola (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautifull pen Gerry!! The color looks great with that kit.     Joe


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 25, 2006)

you blokes are just to good"  It's a great pen mate.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful Jerry  ...Great choice of material for that kit!

How does it turn??? Ive heard it is hard to turn tru stone and kinda rough on your chisels...Nevertheless, That one is worth it,,,BEAUTIFUL PEN!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments.  This is the fourth pen I've made from Tru Stone and this one was definitely harder to turn than the others.  I re-sharpened my round nose scraper 4 times on each barrel.  I don't know why this blank is different, maybe the gold stuff is more abrasive.  The other two colors I did were pretty easy.


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks fantastic Gerry,  Thanks for the picture


----------



## marvok (Jul 25, 2006)

Great looking pen,i would like to know how the nib comes apart as well.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 25, 2006)

I love lapis - was afraid to try the tru-stone because the blank in the catalog looked monochromatic. Your pen looks fantastic! The gold veining really makes it stand out. 

Three thumbs up! (I'm all thumbs, so I can give more than two.)

Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=6707&SearchTerms=nib

This is the definitive education on nibs, from the "nib-master" Anthony.

Don't start reading unless you have some time-but it is GOOD-I have it in my shop as the "bible" on nibs.

Oh, and finding it was easy-on page 9 of 9 doing a search for nibs and penworks, so all you had to do is know Anthony wrote it and it was "findable".


----------



## gerryr (Jul 25, 2006)

Ed,
The problem with this one is that it is a bit different from the Baron nib which I have replaced before and it did not want to come out.  I was finally able to get it out, but it took a LOT of wiggling.[:0]  But thanks for the link, I will use it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2006)

I had the same problem not too long ago with a Churchill.  Finally got it out, but only after two reasurring conversations with Anthony that it WOULD come out.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow i really like that pen.


----------



## txcwboy (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice combonation !

Dave


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a stunning pen Gerry! WOW!


----------



## Roy99664 (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful Pen Gerry!

I have been looking for a blank of about that color. In your opinion would engraving with gold colorfill work with that blank?

Thanks


----------



## DFM (Jul 26, 2006)

Great looking pen and Kit.  The two look like they are meant for each other.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice pen!  Ann Arbor bound!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 27, 2006)

what an eye catcher, so elegant looking!great job. There'll  probably be a run on Jr E's and tru stone, now!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Gerry,

That is Drop Dead Beautiful!!  What a great pen blank for that kit!!

This is a 10 +++!!

[][][][]


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! Gerry, that looks great!


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Aug 1, 2006)

that pen is excellent thats something to be proud of nice job[]


----------



## Stretch (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW! That is a classy pen!


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

Gorgeous pen.  I think Blanco Nero would look good in that as well.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

.... Oops, again.  I keep double posting for some reason.


----------

